# VK - Capo 100 + iJoy 21700 Batteries



## Gizmo (17/11/17)

Now in stock!

iJoy Capo 100 Kits + 21700 Battery ( Black / Rainbow & Yellow )
iJoy 21700 Batteries

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

